# Lightweight tripod for backpacking



## cid (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm planning two week backpacking trip to scotland and I would like to go there as light as possible so I'm looking for some nice light carbon tripod.

What I found is Gitzo GT0531, which should be 0.72kg and support up to 5kg, it's marked as discontinued, but I hope there are still some buying options (if not then I'll have a look on GT0532 which is bit heavier) does anyone has experience with this tripod, will it hold firmly 5d mk III + 16-35 f/4 attached?

I'm also open to some other options.

Right now I plan to take my 5d + 16-35 + 70-200 + tripod + nd+cipol filters, any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 25, 2015)

I think a 0-series might be pushing it bit on stability. I have a GT 1542 (1-series) for my 6D and definitely wouldn't want to go much lighter.

If you're in the UK, Jessops is selling it for a stupidly low £390 (most other retailers are asking £600)

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/categories/products/gitzo/mountaineer-tripod-series-1-carbon-4-sections-93513/show.html

I've done plenty of hiking with mine and never found the weight to be an issue.


----------



## cid (Mar 25, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> I think a 0-series might be pushing it bit on stability. I have a GT 1542 (1-series) for my 6D and definitely wouldn't want to go much lighter.
> 
> If you're in the UK, Jessops is selling it for a stupidly low £390 (most other retailers are asking £600)
> 
> ...



thanks for tip, I'll have a look


----------



## LarryC (Mar 25, 2015)

Another vote for the 1542t. I've taken mine up 14k summits, 60 miles of field research in the African bush and on numerous weekend backpacking and day hikes. It carries my D800 plus primes and short zooms fine unless there is strong wind, and can hold my 70-200 and 80-400 OK on vacation or local casual shoots. Its a great travel and backpacking tripod.


----------



## dcm (Mar 25, 2015)

I use the 1542T with a 6D and similar lens set and would recommend it or the 1544T. You can substitute a shorter center column or remove it entirely to save some weight if you don't need the height. It will also be more stable without a raised center column.

You didn't mention which head you planned to carry. I switched from a Gitzo ballhead to RRS BH-30 a while back. It is well matched to the 1542T. 

I have used it with a 6D + Tamron 150-600 combo and found it was okay when I didn't extend the bottom 1 or 2 sections of each leg. There always seems to be a rock, stump or log nearby when I am hiking so I canuse it in a sitting position.


----------

